

Failed startup. Sales guy, learning to program, wants internship, any takers? - throwaway3656

TL;DR: Failed startup. Business dev/sales guy learning programming, wants internship to speed learning. Have beginner level skills in RoR, HTML, CSS, JQuery. Any takers?<p>Long version - After three years of bootstrapping a b2b platform using contractors, I want to learn how to code.<p>I've completed several books and tutorials:
- Pine's Learn to Program
- Hartl's Rails Tutorial
- Lynda's Rails 3 videos
- Lynda's JQuery videos<p>And am working through Well-Grounded Rubyist, the RSpec book, Zed Shaw's Python the Hard Way and am also  backfilling with the Pickaxe and a few older Rails books.<p>I've started building a few things (using github and heroku) to scratch my own itch but feel I could be learning more, better, faster while contributing if I was in with a team.<p>Details:
- based in Berkeley, willing to go anywhere BARTable... 
- willing to work for free for 1-3 months
- very excited and willing to learn, open to junior level employment opportunities after internship.
======
michaelrlitt
send me a note - michaelrlitt at gmail dot com

------
pbreit
me too - pbreitenbach at gmail

